# Your view on Alcohol and such......play nice lol



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ok so I want to know what you guys think....
I wont tell you my exact age not because Im vain but because this is the internet but its safe to say I have been out of school for a good couple of years. In Australia the drinking age is 18 (sorry to my American viewers but I am gloating ) and I have been over that for awhile. In that time I have been invited out clubbing a number of times and have refused a) because of my beliefs b) because its a scene I dont want to get into and c) I dont like loud noises, fights, tooly guys etc etc etc......I also have not been drunk since I have passed the drinking age and that is because I dont drink to get drunk. On the contrary, I drink frequently, especially after work but I dont get drunk because I drink for the enjoyent, not to get hammered.
My point is because of this my friends think I'm a freak......yes when they ask me out I say no thanks and use my mum as an excuse but in all reality if I set my mind to go clubbing she wouldnt be able to stop me......

so whats your POV on alcohol, drinking etc......and am I freak or am I just more mature that my friends xD


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I am with you 100% and I'm even weirder because I'm in college still!

My current roommates loveeee to go out and drink and pick up guys. I am not single and absolute hangovers. I do however enjoy the occasional drink to loosen up a bit but I by no means like to drink to be sloppy drunk. I really see no point.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You think you're a freak? I don't drink ever. Period. 

I'm not religious at all. I've drank before and didn't like it. I also grew up in a home that was ruined because of alchohol which certainly had an effect. 

I have bar-tended many times though. 


Personally, I dont think you're immature if you get drunk. 
What bothers me is the culture where a lot of people my age (21) or around it only know how to have fun under the influence. I live in a small town and I get that theres really nothing else to do, but it's also a big deal in the college scene. 
It really sucks. 

I think it all boils down to personal preferance. Its just unfortunate that people who choose not to drink or go out and club get looked at as outcasts many times.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

YES Spastic! Many kids now can only have fun under the influence and it's so sad.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't drink anymore but had fun when I did.

There's no reason you can't just be up front with your friends and tell them you don't like that scene.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I drink occasionally. I haven't been really drunk since before I turned 21 (something about it being legal makes it less fun LOL). Even now, I don't like to get drunk. So no, you aren't a freak. No more than a few million other people anyway .

As for the drinking age, I know they think that having it a 21 over here makes sure only more 'responsible' people drink. However, I believe that if you are old enough at 18 to decide who you think should be our next president or old enough to die for your country, then, by God, you ought to be old enough to go buy a beer.


----------



## ruger (Mar 9, 2009)

Aint nothin good ever come from drinken, had a blast in my younger days in perth australia.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

smrobs said:


> As for the drinking age, I know they think that having it a 21 over here makes sure only more 'responsible' people drink. However, I believe that if you are old enough at 18 to decide who you think should be our next president or old enough to die for your country, then, by God, you ought to be old enough to go buy a beer.


Exactly what I was going to put!

I'm still not the legal age and I drink occasionally. I live right next to a huge University, it's actually the 3rd largest party school in the US, and they have huge parties all the time. Whenever I go to them I drink depending on rather or not I'm driving or staying at a friends house. Like Friday night I stayed with a friend so I did drink but I've never gotten drunk and I don't really think I want to. 
I think for most people my age they see it has if they do then that makes them a bit more cooler and if they get so drunk that they pass out or worse that heightens their coolness. I also see at parties that most people just hold a cup of beer just to make it seem like they fit in.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never been to a club and have no desire to. I don't go to bars. I don't drink alcohol. I can't remember the last time I had any alcohol... probably 5-6 years ago I had one. I have never been drunk, never wanted to be. When I have had an alcoholic drink, it was either Smirnoff Ice, a daquiri or something similar, and just one. Just one is enough to make me fall asleep. Where's the fun in that? I don't get it. Not for me, thanks. My husband does drink (Bud Light), he does it when he watches football when I'm working or sleeping, he never drinks when I'm around (probably because he knows I don't drink and thinks him doing so will upset me... yes, if he gets drunk everytime he does, but not if he doesn't, which he doesn't... but anyhow...)


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I think I probably attend the school omgpink is talking about, playboy let us grace their top party schools 3rd spot last year and it's unfortunately what we're known for. That and a couple inappropriate nicknames haha. 

I see what you're saying with the more you drinkthe cooler you are thing all the time. Heck, I'm guilty of holding a half drunk beer to avoid being handed another. It's life, the people who do drink around me seem to really enjoy it so good for them! I have had my fun drunk nights but like I said the next morning is such a turn off for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah I think Im in a small town and as a result of not being able to have fun without the afluence of incahol....sorry influence of alcohol 7 out of 40 of the girls I graduated with are either pregnant or have kids and dont even ask me how many guys are deadbeat dads because we have lost count. At least 7 xD

nice to know Im not alone LOL


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

My friends and not-so-friends are fantastic at downing approximately the equivalent of 12 cans of Coke. I, on the other hand, get tipsy on three Cruisers so I'm not a drinker. I've got a very loving friend who's assured me that I'd "be better off getting high on some illicit drug than getting absolutely, off-your-face smashed. You'll lose less brain cells." He also added that I had no brain cells to start with. So that why I've given up any kind of alcoholic consumption (definately not in favour of drugs though). I can safely say that I've never drunk enough to get past the tipsy stage though.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont blame you for not wanting to go out . I work in pubs & clubs all over the Sunny Coast and its disgusting to see the same people every weekend writing themselves off . I very rarely " go out" as I would rather not interact with people intent on getting stupidly drunk or worse ( like I have to at work ) .


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

You either like it, or you don't, and there's nothing wrong with it either way. Just like any other preference in life.

I have a glass of wine at home maybe once/month. If I go out to dinner with certain friends (I have a couple who are REALLY into wine) I might have a glass with them. But other than that, I don't drink.
I can't stand clubbing. I don't like drinking a lot, but if you DON'T drink, it's not much fun to be around those who are.

I have one friend who is well older than me (and I've been of drinking age for quite a while now), and she still goes out clubbing. She can never understand why I don't want to go with her -- until the next morning, then she says I'm the smart one :lol:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Thers nothing wrong with not wanting to go out and drink. I can go to a bar/club and be the silliest one there and not have a drop of alcohol in me. But here's the kicker, after my first divorce, I partied like no other. Now, you have to literally pull my teeth to get me to go out. I'd rather be home than go out, hence, I have no real friends I hang out witH. But I'm happy and that's what counts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

I've worked in a bar too and i swear it properly puts you off! I was never a massive drinker but since working in that environment I haven't been properly drunk. Theres no shame in not wanting to, thats a choice you have to make yourself and your mates should respect. I still go out a fair bit, but I have one drink and thats it. Im definately in the minority but I dont care, I still have a great time and thats all that matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh boy oh boy did I used to drink. I was *that* girl. I don't regret it either. I always had fun with my friends. It is not for everybody though. 

Now that I am older and have kids, I very rarely have a drink. I think its been 5-6 months since my last drink and I have no desire for one any time soon. You think hangovers are hard when all you have to do that day is watch TV and try not to throw up. Try doing it with a 1 and a 3 year old jumping on you. LOL


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to see there are also others who have a mindset like that here. Also I'm around a college age so some people would consider me as a "weirdo" too, especially when Finnish culture is heavily alcohol-related .

The legal drinking age is 18 for low-alcoholic drinks and 20 for stronger drinks over here. I've passed both the ages but never been drunk since I'm a teetotaller and have been during whole of my life (when I was younger, I sampled some very, very low-alcoholic ciders a bit but never got drunk and have given up those nowadays too).

That has never been a problem to my friends, no to these ones who drink and no to these ones who don't drink that much. I join them when they go to a club/bar sometimes since I love disco type dancing and seeing what kind of people I've around me. Tho I don't do that very often, perhaps 2-5 times within an year.

The reasons why I chose that way are pretty personal even I don't even recognize all of the reasons. For me, it is still nothing to do with my beliefs.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVVE going out with my friends drinking every week in collage and sometimes at the weekends. There is such a great drinking culture and nightclubs in Ireland that it just begs you to join in and i was happy to oblige!
I had my first drink aged 16 but didnt start properly until i was 18.
I can go out without drinking sure and i have done but i much prefer a few drnks just to let go i have developed such close relationships with my friends in college through nights out and sharing everything.

A standard Monday/Thursday night is buy maybe a 500ml bottle of Vodka and a mixer then start drinking at 6 whilst we get ready.
Then at 9all the boys come over and we play drinking games such as kings for a while with music dancing etc.
If all your drink is not gone you pour it into a bottle and bring it on the bus with you into town and finish it in the club!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I enjoy drinking and tooling around with friends, but we rarely "go out" to clubs and stuff. None of us are really club people. I do think drinking is either something you enjoy or don't enjoy. I like to get plastered with my buds, but don't care when others don't. It's definitely not a bad thing to not drink. I never regret what I do when I'm drunk, no matter how drunk I am. I hate when people blame their actions on being drunk. I usually get very very drunk, as I can really hold my alcohol, and I have always been in control of my actions and decisions. If I do something when I'm drunk there's a 99% chance I would have done it anyway. I'm just that kind of person. Blaming your actions on the drinking is just an excuse to act stupid so many times. 

If you need to drink to act silly and foolish, then maybe you need to rethink some things. 
Where's the fun in being so uptight that you CAN'T loosen up without a drink?

I know so many people like that...

Anyway, for example, my buds and I drank last night. I had 6 shots of vodka and a guiness. I stayed at my friends to not drive home, and I drank a gatorade before I passed out and when I woke up... viola! No hangover. I'm a very responsible drunk. I keep myself hydrated, and monitor when I've had enough. On that note... I was up till 7AM, when I finally sobered up so that I could drive home. Have yet to sleep. Being young helps I think, ha ha.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

When I was first old enough to start sneaking out of the house and what not (****) I would drink all the time and get drunk go party and everything, I never did drugs and I took sex very seriously. But I was drinking. Now I'm 19 and I rarely drink anymore, and when I do I just like to get a buzz going and then I stop. I LOVE to go clubbing with my girls. It's so much fun to hear guys pathetic pick up lines (one guys was and I quote " My family owns 8 Shipley's donut stores in southeast Texas, that should be enough to let me buy you a drink." ****) dancing is SOOO much fun too. Even though I'm not of drinking age, I have gotten into clubs with drinking passes, but I don't use them for me. I might buy my friends a few drinks if they want it but I dont really let them get drunk. All my friends call me their "cool mom" lol. They say I keep them from doing stupid stuff.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm underage, however, I have friends the same age as me (fifteen) _and younger_ that get drunk. It doesn't really affect me at all what they wanna do - but I have to shake my head when they do something stupid.
A couple of them were drunk at school near the end of the Grade Nine year. One girl had too much in combonation with weed (which, from what I'm told, is not a good thing to mix, ever) and ended up vomiting all day, and once right outside the office where she got caught and almost expelled. The others were pretty good at hiding it (unless you started a conversation with them or if they tried to move around a lot).
Personally, I really don't see the draw of doing something like that at school. What's fun about spending six classes trying to listen to a teacher when your head is turning cartwheels?

But, the way I see it, you're only a teen once - go party if you like (for the right reasons), whatever. But knowledge is power, and so many kids don't know what they're getting into, or how they should do it. A lot of the (...responsible?) users go to Erowid, which is basically a no-lies-all-truth (not like ADAC) website with basically every bit of information you could want on a substance, including personal experiences that people have submitted.


I meet a lot of people online and in real life who are Straight Edge. I don't know if it's really something I want to pledge, but it's awesome how even the most unlikely people on the hardcore scene you find out are SxE.
I went to a new school this year, met some fellow metal lovers. One guy looks just like the typical scene - long hair, chains hanging out from everywhere, et cetera. I added him on Facebook, and I find out in his profile that he's SxE - it pretty much sent me to college, hahah!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate alcohol. I DESPISE it now.

Since I was thirteen I have been the girl that can drink a 260 pound football player under the table. In turn, I made many other bad decisions, and I hate what I have done.

I am only sixteen now, but now is the age that most people in my grade are starting to experiment. I tell them time and time again what alcohol does to people and how it screws with your head, but they just don't listen.

One morning I woke up in a hospital bed to learn that I had drank so much whiskey the night before that I had nearly put myself in a coma, I decided to quit. It wasn't worth it.

Quitting the drug is hard. I call alcohol a drug because that is exactly what it is. Some people act like it is not, but it is. It is so addictive and literally runs your life. 

I still drink a little bit every once in a while, but nothing like I did the past couple of years. It just wasn't worth it.

There's nothing wrong with drinking a little bit. But getting drunk is just straight up stupid.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW......some interesting comments. Firstly the above....congrats for being so tough on yourself. Good work.
And then there was the chic from Finland......I cant believe theres a split age for alcohol...that would get so confusing!! Intresting......
And plus its nice to know that I have many like minded friends


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

First off, I'm 20 and I drink, but not a lot. It depends who I'm with and what I have to do.

I don't see the big deal of drinking when you're slightly underage. I'm with smrobs, if you can vote and go to war, why can't you drink? But, my parents got to experience the few years when they lowered the drinking age, back when, and they said it WASN'T a good situation. 

But, really, why is it the DAY you turn 21 you're suddenly okay to drink. I know people who are 26 and shouldn't be drinking. I know people who are 17 or 18 and are perfectly capable of having a drink or 2 when they go out and are mature and responsible about it.

There are some people I don't drink with - my old friends from highschool. They drink to get drunk and hook up with guys. They invite me to parties and I always make up an excuse as to why I can't go. Because if I go I'll end up plastered, with a guy... and I don't want to do that.

If I go out with my cousins or friends from church (yes, church) then I'll drink. 3 beers tops... normally only 1 or 2 because I have to drive home from Annapolis. We know the places I can get into since I'm underage. We don't make a big deal out of it - have a drink or 2, chill, talk... the usual.

If I go out with my next-door-neighbor, I'll drink slightly more because he drives most of the time. Again, we don't go to get drunk, we just hang out. I'll end up tipsy most of the time since we're out for so long, but he's totally fine because he goes out more than I do.

I haven't been really drunk in over a year, but I've spent my fair share of nights can't-walk-straight-drunk with mornings that consist of killer hangovers and bowing to the porcelain god... that part SUCKS and is a big reason why I don't drink that much anymore. It's just not worth it to me.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I am under the drinking age but I probabley won't ever because it destroyed my grandpas life and I have have had people in my family killed by drunk drivers, but I am fine with responsible drinking.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kiki said:


> And then there was the chic from Finland......I cant believe theres a split age for alcohol...that would get so confusing!! Intresting......


Tho, thinking that again, I'm not sure if you can buy for example a strong drink in a bar if you're under 20. But when buying a bottle at a liquor store or somewhere else, you have to be over 20 if it contains more than 21‰... The age limit for everything under that is 18.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The idea behind the drinking age being 21 has to do with brain development. At 18, your brain is not fully developed, especially not the decision making centres in your brain. So the theory is you wait until the brain is done developing and then people will be more apt to make better decisions when they do drink (drinking and driving, binge drinking, etc)

Of course, that just makes the people who are underage drink even more because it is illegal. I live in a small town and I know 17 year olds who have been drinking in bars since they were 13. Funny enough, these tend to be the ones who drink in moderation. Same with places where the drinking age is lower -- There seems to be less of a binge drinking culture.

I will agree with if you can go to war, you should be able to go to the bar. If you follow that 'brain development' theory, you could argue that one is not developed enough to make a decision about joining the military. Go figure. 

I'm kind of torn over drinking ages, and I'm sort of rambling...I just wanted to throw out the 'reason' the drinking age is 21.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting reply, Spastic. 

I never really knew why the drinking age was 21, especially since 18 y/os are considered adults for everything else, including joining the military. I've always figured if they're old enough to fight and die for their country, they should be able to legally consume alcohol.

I was a hard partier back in the day. Now that I'm older and have more responsibilities, I just don't have the desire to drink the way I did back in my 20s-early 30s. I'll have a drink or two every so often, but nothing like I used to.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

The drinking age is 18 in ire and let me tell you we are a country of absolute binge drinkers go out any night of the week and the place does be hoppin


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that might have something to do with just being Irish though :lol::wink:.......kidding. I know my grandad was that way (he's Irish).


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Here in Alberta, it's eighteen. Where my family is from, PEI, the age is ninetee - it varies from province to province in Canada.

I've heard in Iceland that it's _sixteen_!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

wow......16.....i do think that may be too young, but 21 is definatly overboard. 

Lol I do know that the age of consent in Canada is 14 right? thats like wow if you ask me


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Kiki said:


> Lol I do know that the age of consent in Canada is 14 right? thats like wow if you ask me


Yes, that's true. 
...I know a chick who, uh, "consented" at fourteen. To a sixteen year-old guy. I know she regretted it. She _really_ regretted the day after when she told her friends.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

See, not to digress but I dont understand how and why girls let that happen. Im nineteen and have never been kissed......no not lesbian, thats the first guess of everyone at school and yes I do have lips, am not morbidly obese or have anything obvious reasons (no offence intended to others)......according to my current boyfreind who is in Fiji (so theres a reason lol) says Im just a bit scary as in Im 6ft, ride horses, handle snakes, am not a yes person etc etc
So yeah....I dont understand how girls can let themselves get into that.....


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Kiki said:


> I dont understand how girls can let themselves get into that.....


I can't see it either. I mean, there are some mature fourteen year-olds, but really - I just don't see a _mature_ person doing that so young. There could be more to the story, you never know.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Same with places where the drinking age is lower -- There seems to be less of a binge drinking culture.





MaggiStar said:


> The drinking age is 18 in ire and let me tell you we are a country of absolute binge drinkers go out any night of the week and the place does be hoppin


Kind of same here. Even it's 18, our culture is very alcohol-related. Tho traditional, (stereo)typical Finnish drinking style is take nothing during a week, except students and other groups like that who drink few more times in a week, and then go plastered or at least drink something during weekends.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The drinking age here was 18 when I was nearing that age. I can say that it did not lower the amount of binge drinking amongst my friends.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Binge drinking is a very Irish thing to do the stereotype as sad as it is to say it is true!
I could ring my friends 7nights of the week and they would go out.
I also think its soo funny to see people moan and give out on good fri and christmas day because the pubs are closed for TWO days of the year its an issue!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The pubs are closed for* 2 days* out of the whole year and they're having conniptions? Seriously? :?

What, they can't think ahead and buy enough liquor and beer to tide themselves over? C'mon, I know Ireland has to be just like everywhere else; they must have package stores.

I'd rather drink at home, anyway. I'm not paying someone my hard earned money for watered down drinks, a smoke filled atmosphere, and a bunch of rowdy drunks.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> a smoke filled atmosphere


That is the one good side affect of the overly controlling NYS anti-smoking law. No smoking anywhere basically. You can go out to eat or drink and come home not smelling like you rolled in an ash tray.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, Virginia's getting that way too, but slowly. Northern Virginia's more civilized than us backwoods folks, and I know they already have some of those laws in place.

I'd rather drink at home with friends and be able to enjoy a nice conversation, instead of trying to shout above a noisy room full of people.

Of course, inviting friends over usually involves riding horses, eating lots of good food, and some adult beverage intake, so it's not just about drinking.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup its hilarious like the chances were if the pubs were open you wouldnt go!
On stephens day and christmas eve the place is craaazy because of being closed the day before!

Drink is not aloud to be sold after 10 o'clock here which caused more outrage as well.

We also have no indoor smoking which is great if you dont want to stink


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not a drinker. I rarely drink any alcohol. I sometimes like to go out to see a band or a show or such.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hahaha sorry Im just laughing coz here in Oz it is now illegal ($2000 fine) if you smoke in pubs, clubs, outdoor cafes, some parking lots unless signed that its a smoking zone. Which is a bit sad admiteddly......I mean half the fun of going to a pub is suddenly becoming asthmatic right???? xD


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I'll admit, I'm a drinker/partier, but not a club/bar hopper. We usually throw the parties at our house and have a bonfire and loud music since we live in the country. But no one leaves, everyone brings a tent, sleeps on the couch, or the spare bedroom. So we try to be responsible about it...and to everyone who complains about the hangovers, maybe need to get a lil Captain in ya...I can honestly say I've never had a hangover from it :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not a heavy drinker but I'm certainly not against drinking. If we have friends over or go to a friend's house there will be all sorts of alcohol available but nobody will feel the need to overdo it. 

I have kids and so do most of the people we are friends with, so while all of us will have a few drinks it's nothing that would leave us incapable of driving since if we get together, we always have all the kiddos with us. You just never know when a kiddo will decide that in the middle of a party is a *great* time to inform you that they don't feel well, are struggling to breathe and need a trip to the ER (been there!).


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

the paradox I find amusing is at 18 fresh out of hi school
with no true experiences of life as an adult you are allowed 
to vote for people who control almost every aspect of your life
and who have the power to turn this world into a cinder.
You are allowed to join the military service and be thrust into
places where you can die for your country.

but you can not legality buy a beer.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah its odd right  I have often wondered that myself......
Its a bit like owning gin/whisky stills in Oz is totally banned. Sure they tell us its dangerous but never once did I see the still blow up on M*A*S*H....NOT ONCE so how dangerous can it be???
I think its just coz the goverment isnt making money out it LOL


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i like to party and have a good time.. but my priorities are definitely in tact .


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I have had those stumbling drunk days, but I also have those days where it is 1 or 2 drinks early in the night and be the DD at the end of the night. I don't mind getting hammered every now and then, but it is expensive. I could pay for a horse show with a night out! lol. _

_My friends and I normally go to the country bar where guys ask you to dance instead of coming up and grinding on you. I do not club._

_Mmmm Ireland whiskey! I had Tullamore Dew while I was there...soooo delicious!_


----------

